# A few good bees...



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

A pollen laden bee from who knows what. It amazes me they can find anything when everything looks so barren!


My little JEWEL. She is one amazing queen. She has been put through allot because of me! I'm going to be grafting from here, after she has been through 2 harsh winters, here.


One of the survivors of this years winter.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Looks good. I think I would have a pollen trap on.


----------

